# Machrie or Machrihanish



## rossr (Sep 30, 2009)

Played both this year. Two rounds on Machrihanish and two days golfing on Islay Machrie. Undecided on favourite or best.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice review


----------



## DCB (Sep 30, 2009)

Did you drive the ball aross the Atlantic though when playing Machrihanish ?

It's a long way to go, but it's an amazing course.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2009)

Also a quirky first post.

Welcome to the forum rossr.


----------



## rossr (Sep 30, 2009)

Did'nt have time to give indepth review. It was really a question to those that had played both courses and their opinion.

Played machrihanish late july on a beautiful day. The 4th,5th,6th,and 7th were amazing. I felt i was the only one on the golf course, being in the the middle of these massive sand dunes. The last two holes always get a bad press. This is only because they are compared with the rest of this magnificent golf course with its large undulating greens. On  many other courses they would be classed as very good holes.

Played Machrie last week in what i thought was gale force winds but, according to locals, "it was a bit blowy". There are no weak holes on this course, the nearest maybe being the 10th par3. Most holes are blind with the 7th and 8th having blind drives over 60ft high sand dunes as well as blind approaches. The 17th 352yards, "Ifrinn" Gaelic for hell, was almost impossible with the wind coming straight at your face. A half blind drive with a 50ft sand dune covering half the fairway and deep gulleys in the centre and middle of the faiway. I could only manage maybe 200yard drive into the wind. This left an approach over a 50 to 60ft high sand dune to a bowl green thirty yards behind surrounded with heavy rough. With a three or four iron to get enough distance to the green in the wind, it was hard to get the height over the dune but, if the wind did not catch it, the ball would fly over the green into heavy rough and be lost. A seven or eight would not get the distance and land in a deep gulley at the front of the dune. This would leave a high pitch shot over but have to have enough travel to rech the green or land in a gulley or rough directly behind the dune and in front of the green. Hell!! the best way was to play for a bogie five or end up in a lot of trouble and a massive score. will hope to play this hole in calm conditions one day, still very tricky i bet.

so as you see I have not made up my mind as to which course i prefer. Any suggestions.
ps wil be going to Machrihanish next month for another go.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 1, 2009)

I would just put Machrihanish ahead of Machrie, but in Scottish terms, you couldnt really split it with a bawhair!

Machrihanish is a wonderful test of golf with some fabulous holes, great greens.

Machrie has probably got better greens in my opinion and Simon has really taken Machrie to a new level, surprised he hasnt been poached by a big course by now. Machrie is a bit of a trek to get there and despite loving the course to bits, there is possible a couple of holes too many that are blind.

The hotel at Machrie needs investment to bring it up to date and better changing facilities for the traveling golfer is a must.

Both outstanding courses played at the mercy of the weather. I would happily play both as my last round of golf on this earth.


----------



## NeilBennett (Oct 3, 2009)

Very useful post. I already write an article about this subject, I followed your outline. Thanks for the idea.


----------

